# Java3D Scene-Antialisasing



## Gast (11. Mrz 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe da ein kleines Problemchen mit Antialiasing, und zwar wenn ich es einschalte in meinem Programm, dann werden nicht die Kanten glatter angezeigt, sondern das Objekt wird verachtfacht d.h. ich sehe mein Objekt 8 mal auf dem bildschirm in verschiedensten Transparenzstufen nebeneinander!
Kann mir einer bitte weiter helfen?! Das wäre echt lieb
Gruß Katja


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Mrz 2008)

Das ist ähm ungewöhnlich... mach doch vielleicht mal ein KSKB, damit wir das nachvollziehen können.


----------



## Gast (11. Mrz 2008)

OK, danke für die hilfe  das problemchen war ledeglich in der View.setFieldOfView(int); 
mein wert war zu groß^^ , aber bis man den fehler findet vergeht ein ganzer arbeitstag 
was ist ein KSKB?
MfG


----------



## Guest (11. Mrz 2008)

neues Problem vorhanden 
wen ich jetzt versuche ein Screenshot mit OffScreenCanvas3D mit aktevierten antialiasing zuschießen krieg ich nur in der Datei ein schwarzes oder graues bild (hängt von der laune ab), wobei mein hintergrund weis ist. Dieses Problem tritt nur bei aktevierten antialiasing auf sonst macht er prima Screenshots!
bitte um HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!    :idea: 
MfG


----------



## Guest (11. Mrz 2008)

zu KSKB (Kurzes, Selbständiges, Kompilierbares Beispiel )
naja das hat sich erledigt


----------



## Gast (12. Mrz 2008)

sagt hier noch einer was oder is es tot?


----------

